# What Book Would You Read Again?



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the thread "Given Up on a Book." It's really helping me avoid some "turkeys." But on the other end of the spectrum, what books did you love so much that you would read them again?

The only books I have come upon so far that I would reread are Stephen King's The Stand and Anya Seton's Katherine. I have only just read The Stand but I enjoyed it so much I plan on rereading it. I've read Katherine twice already.

I'd be interested to hear what books you have loved so much that you would reread them.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I've read Pride & Prejudice at least once-a-year since I was about 14.    That's a lot 'o years...

There are many other books but that's the one I read the most.  The writing and social mazes make me smile each and every time.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Reading this book is a good way to learn what our soldiers go through overseas. Learning about the SEAL's training is incredible too. It's a good read anytime. It helps me think, remember and say prayers for our guys overseas.
I might reread it on 911, Memorial Day or Veteran's day.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

The book I re-read the most is Ransom by Julie Garwood. Whenever I'm not sure what to read next, I grab that one.

Now with the Kindle, my TBR pile is so huge I may not be re-reading for a long time


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It used to be my complete Sherlock Holmes. Now that I have my Kindle it's expanded to this:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a big time re-reader. (Although, now that I have a Kindle, there are so many free and cheap books that it is seriously cutting into my re-reading!) Probably my most re-read book is The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus. My grandparents gave it to me for Christmas when I was around 8, and I've re-read it every year around Christmas for a long time.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have re-read a lot of books over the years: Harry Potter, for example. Every time a new one would come out, I would go back and re-read the previous books, then read the new one. So I guess I've read Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone at least 8 times!

I have also read The Iliad and The Odyssey a bunch of times, in different translations, and I never tire of them.

More re-reads for me:

The Raj Quartet by Paul Scott (4 books, must have read them 4 or 5 times)
The Cairo Trilogy by Naguib Mahfouz (have read them at least 3 times)
Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass (even as an adult, I never tire of them)

I'm sure if I think about it a bit I'll come up with more. No wonder I can't get through my new books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> The only books I have come upon so far that I would reread are Stephen King's The Stand and Anya Seton's Katherine. I have only just read The Stand but I enjoyed it so much I plan on rereading it. I've read Katherine twice already.


I've read Katherine several times. If you like that, you might want to try Susan Howatch's Wheel of Fortune. The Bronwyn character is based on Katherine Swynfford. Unfortunately it's not Kindleized, but you might be able to find it at the library.

I couldn't begin to list the books I've reread and want to read yet again. I'm rereading Outlander for the Book Klub, but I usually read that one every year or so.

I recently got Howatch's The High Flyer and The Heartbreaker for Kindle, and I'll be reading those for about the fourth time. The first one in the trilogy isn't available on Kindle. I've read all of her books multiple times.

I think I'll stop there. I've read most of my 1200 or so DTB's more than once.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the One Year Bible so I re-read the Bible every year
Stephen King's The Stand
Diana Gabaldon's Outlander
Philippa Pearce's Tom's Midnight Garden (not available on Kindle) is my favorite childhood book that I re-read often
And... any of the classics (which is why I appreciate feedbooks & manybooks) - Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre, Moby Dick, A Tale of Two Cities, Crime & Punishment, Little Women, The Iliad & The Odyssey etc.......


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

There are some good titles here. I'll have to look for Wheel of Fortune, Gertie. Thanks.

P.S. I just noticed how clumsy my title to this thread is. It really should be What Book Would you Reread or What Book Would You Read Again? The way I put it is clumsy & redundant!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee.  (actually heading to a book club party this evening to discuss)
Watership Down by Richard Adams.
Chronicles of Narnia, CS Lewis.
Lord of the Rings

I guess there is a pattern here of going back to read books I first read as a teen or pre-teen and getting an entirely different message out of them as an adult.  

Kahbita - I've done the same thing w/ the HP books.

Book I'm planning to reread: Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

We have, literarally, a whole room full of books that get re-read frequently.  If a book isn't worth re-reading, we don't keep it.  I'll trade it in at the used book store.

Re-reading old books helps us keep our book budget under control.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Gertie, I went and ordered Wheel of Fortune from Amazon. Got a used copy for a penny and $3.99 shipping. It looks just like something I would love. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Gertie, I went and ordered Wheel of Fortune from Amazon. Got a used copy for a penny and $3.99 shipping. It looks just like something I would love. Thanks for the tip.


Every time I can introduce someone to SH's wonderful books, I am happy. Just so you can keep track of the players, Oxmoon is England, The father is Edward III with references back to his father Edward II. Robert is the Black Prince, John is John of Gaunt, and it goes all the way down to Henry V. I love the way she recreates the historical figures. As she says, "_The Wheel of Fortune_ is a recreation in a modern dimension of a true story."

If you like that one, _Cashelmara_ is Edward I up to and including Edward III with the estate of Cashelmara representing England.

Happy reading ... all 1171 pages of it.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine is more authors that I reread. Tolkien (my first reread), De Lint, McCaffrey, Gaiman, Tepper, Briggs and some others. Like someone said earlier, when a new book comes out in a series, I often reread the older books first. Sometimes if an author comes out with a new book, part of a series or not, it will cause me to start rereading all of their stuff.


Bacardi Jim said:


> Re-reading old books helps us keep our book budget under control.


And that too


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

So many re-reads for me it is hard to list them. Most memorable though are Jane Eyre, HP series, and Little House series. Then, there was a time when Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was constantly in my hands. I still have my poor beat up copy with my name in the front cover in my 10 yr. old cursive hand. I still has its original dust cover.

In fact, Jim used it to scan the Willy Wonka pic for his screensaver thread.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dean R. Koontz..The Watcher.  It is my favorite book.  I would read it over and over.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We have, literarally, a whole room full of books that get re-read frequently. If a book isn't worth re-reading, we don't keep it. I'll trade it in at the used book store.
> 
> Re-reading old books helps us keep our book budget under control.


Ditto here....except now I have to get those old favorites on Kindle so I'll have to spend money on them again...







A little at a time, though.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Khabita said:


> More re-reads for me:
> 
> The Raj Quartet by Paul Scott (4 books, must have read them 4 or 5 times)
> The Cairo Trilogy by Naguib Mahfouz (have read them at least 3 times)
> ...


The Outlander series and HP are tops on my list. I used to re-read LOTR, but love the movies so much that I haven't re-read those in a long time. Me bad!

Khabita, I loved the Raj Quartet books! Boy, it's been a long time since I've even thought of those. I wonder if they are on the Kindle. Gotta go check that out! I also love Nahguib Mahfouz's work. I think I have most of this books in DTV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> I used to re-read LOTR, but love the movies so much that I haven't re-read those in a long time. Me bad!


I'm worse than you. I never read LotR until after I saw FotR in the movies. Then I read The Hobbit and the trilogy. Yes, the movies are fantastic. Every once in a while I'll watch all three one right after the other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Gertie, I hope you are not watching the extended versions. Back to back that is something like 12 hours of movie.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Gertie, that's exactly what we'll do! We look at each other and say, it's time for a LOTR marathon! We can't wait until it comes out on BluRay. We'll be first in line to get it! 



LuckyRainbow said:


> Gertie, I hope you are not watching the extended versions. Back to back that is something like 12 hours of movie.


We always watch the extended version.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> Gertie, that's exactly what we'll do! We look at each other and say, it's time for a LOTR marathon! We can't wait until it comes out on BluRay. We'll be first in line to get it!
> 
> We always watch the extended version.


We only own the Extended versions. Bought them individually as they were released, then purchased the after-factory box/sleeve to keep them in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

And yes, Jim has gotten his money's worth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> And yes, Jim has gotten his money's worth.


Not MY fault that you won't endlessly rewatch them with me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Gertie, I hope you are not watching the extended versions. Back to back that is something like 12 hours of movie.


I don't have the extended versions, but I would like to have them. I hear they are fantastic.

When I say back-to-back, I mean I'll watch one maybe Friday or Saturday night, then watch the second one the next morning, and the last one that night. If I watched them straight through, I'd be a blithering idiot. The music alone sends me running for the kleenex.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not MY fault that you won't endlessly rewatch them with me.


Is that when LR buries herself in HP?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

We also have the CD of the music from the first movie around here somewhere. Jim won it at the sneek-peek viewing he won tickets to. 

Not sure where it is at, neither one of us is a big Enya fan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Not sure where it is at, neither one of us ia a big Enya fans.


Who is?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Appropriate timing for me to find this thread. DH is watching the theater release version of Two Towers. We have both sets; I prefer the extended version and DH prefers the theater release.  I have lost count of the number of times I have read the Hobbit and the LoTR trilogy. I also listened to both once on audio while commuting to/from work (1 hr. each way) plus lunch hour. That makes for about 15 hours a week for listening to audio books. I am slowly listening to every audio in the local public library. Many are ones I have read as DTV.


Rivery said:


> Mine is more authors that I reread. Tolkien (my first reread), De Lint, McCaffrey, Gaiman, Tepper, Briggs and some others. Like someone said earlier, when a new book comes out in a series, I often reread the older books first. Sometimes if an author comes out with a new book, part of a series or not, it will cause me to start rereading all of their stuff.And that too


Since I reread most of the authors you listed, thanks for giving me a few more authors to check out!

We also have a home library (10 tall bookcases of fiction and several more of nonfiction) of books that have all been read at least once and are only kept so that we can read them again. Otherwise the book goes to the used bookstore or is donated to the public library.
Anna


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have read The Thorn Birds several times, one of my favorite books! I have also read alot of the older originally wrote by VC Andrews books several times too. 

Tracie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I will re-read most books that I like. Some more than others. One that I love is *Ashes in the Wind *  by Kathleen Woodiwiss. I fell in love with the book. Most of her books are worth reading over and over.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Mostly classics that I read when I was younger and have found to be timeless.

I've read the following 2-3 times and now they are on my Kindle for future reading again

Gone With the Wind - read it every 15 years or so 
The Little Princess - my mom still has my childhood copy which I've reread twice as an adult
various Jane Austen books


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a link to _A Little Princess_: http://manybooks.net/titles/burnettfetext94lprss11.html


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Here is a link to _A Little Princess[\i]: http://manybooks.net/titles/burnettfetext94lprss11.html
> _


_

Thank you!_


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Here is a link to _A Little Princess_: http://manybooks.net/titles/burnettfetext94lprss11.html


I downloaded this myself. I had to use mobi2mobi to modify the metadata so the author would show up on my homepage.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I will re-read most books that I like. Some more than others. One that I love is *Ashes in the Wind *  by Kathleen Woodiwiss. I fell in love with the book. Most of her books are worth reading over and over.


This is one of the reasons I started this thread! Selfish of me, I know!  I must give that Ashes in the Wind a go if you like it that much. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Whenever I start a new book in a series I find myself going back to the other books to reread parts and often end up rereading the entire book.  It is taking a long time to get through a new Pern book now.  I love rereading The Count of Monte Cristo.  That book was my introduction to the classics and I still love it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> This is one of the reasons I started this thread! Selfish of me, I know!  I must give that Ashes in the Wind a go if you like it that much. Thanks for the tip.


I think you will enjoy it. She has 2 others that I would read again. Shanna and The Flame and the Flower. I have all of her books, but these 3 are the ones I enjoyed the most.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have lost count of the number of times I've read The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit. First time in the late sixties & at least once a year since then. I also love Asimov and go through the Foundation & Robot series regularly. I agree with Bacardi Jim, most of the books on my shelves have been read more than once.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> We also have the CD of the music from the first movie around here somewhere. Jim won it at the sneek-peek viewing he won tickets to.
> 
> Not sure where it is at, neither one of us is a big Enya fan.





Bacardi Jim said:


> Who is?


We have all of Enya's albums.

We also have the complete soundtrack to LOTR.

And we listen to them. 

As soon as we listen to the LOTR soundtrack, we have to watch the movies again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> We have all of Enya's albums.
> 
> We also have the complete soundtrack to LOTR.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to look into the soundtrack. Sometimes when I put the DVD in, I just listen to the intro music for a while before I hit the PLAY button.

My favorite part of RotK is Pippin's song in Gondor's hall while Faromir and company are riding off to be slaughtered. I think Billy Boyd wrote that. Just ripped my heart out.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, Gertie! I hear ya. That one gets me every time. But you know something, now that you mention it, that one isn't on our CD.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Who is?


*Raises hand*

Mr. Nemo and I have been known to watch the extended versions back to back on a rainy day...But my mom has all the framed posters all over her house and three autographed pics of Sean Astin. 

The Stand by some guy
Eat,Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert
HP books
Various Greek mythology (Iliad, ect.)
Alison Weir's books on the Tudor dynasty

Two books I've only found because of this board, but I'll probably re-read: Outlander by Diana Gabaldon and Moonlight by Keith Knapp!

Nemo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Two books I've only found because of this board, but I'll probably re-read: Outlander by Diana Gabaldon <snip>
> 
> Nemo


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


>


I am REALLY meaning to get involved in the book klub...I was so carried away with the last half of Dragonfly in Amber that I still haven't gone back and read Outlander 1-5.  Should have read it before starting Voyager!

Nemo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I am REALLY meaning to get involved in the book klub...I was so carried away with the last half of Dragonfly in Amber that I still haven't gone back and read Outlander 1-5.  Should have read it before starting Voyager!
> 
> Nemo


I know exactly what you mean.


Spoiler



The scene in the crofter's cottage really gets to me.


 Pass the Kleenex, please.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Beth A said:


> The book I re-read the most is Ransom by Julie Garwood. Whenever I'm not sure what to read next, I grab that one.
> 
> Now with the Kindle, my TBR pile is so huge I may not be re-reading for a long time


I love Julie Garwood also. I have about 6 of her historicals that I re-read including Ransom. I am not as fond of her recent releases. They are still worth reading, but I don't keep them.

I have shelves full of books that I re-read. I only keep a book if I intend to read it again otherwise it gets sold to the used bookstore. Someone mentioned Anne McCaffrey also and I re-read Dragonsong, Dragonsinger, and The White Dragon. Of all her books, those are my favorites.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I love Julie Garwood also. I have about 6 of her historicals that I re-read including Ransom. I am not as fond of her recent releases. They are still worth reading, but I don't keep them.
> 
> I have shelves full of books that I re-read. I only keep a book if I intend to read it again otherwise it gets sold to the used bookstore. Someone mentioned Anne McCaffrey also and I re-read Dragonsong, Dragonsinger, and The White Dragon. Of all her books, those are my favorites.


I love all of her books as well. My favorites are Lion's Lady and Guardian Angel. She has a lot of humor in her books.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Gone with the Wind
1984
In Cold Blood
Pretty well anything written by Robin Hobbs
The Temeraire series by Naomi Novik 

Patricia


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

If all 14 of the Mrs. Pollifax series was available for Kindle I would buy and reread them all. I Klick for them everyday.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> If all 14 of the Mrs. Pollifax series was available for Kindle I would buy and reread them all. I Klick for them everyday.


I had forgotten all about Mrs Pollifax. I loved that series. Thanks for the reminder! I'm going to start clicking them as well


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I forgot to add "The Watchman" by Robert Crais.  I love the Elvis Cole books but Joe Pike is by far my favorite character.  Does anyone else read Crais.  He doesn't write enough books for me.
The Art of Racing in the Rain...if you haven't read it consider it...it is wonderful and thought provoking.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I had forgotten all about Mrs Pollifax. I loved that series. Thanks for the reminder! I'm going to start clicking them as well


Thanks and here's a Mrs. Pollifax website that talks about the importance of Klicking for all of Mrs. Pollifax. I created a Favorites folder and saved all the books into one folder. So it makes them easy to locate and klick for.

http://www.mrspollifax.com/


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so many good books, so little time!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so I have absolutely no idea if that worked, but if so, it is most definately a book which I will read again. I found it magical the first time!

(Woo-hoo, it worked!!! Watch out for me now, world!)


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have my Kindle yet, but when I do get it, I plan to re-read the Left Behind Series.  I truly enjoyed it.  Right now I'm using my iPhone to read books through the E-Reader application.  I'm reading "In His Image", the Clone Chronicles.  I've already gotten book 2 ready to read when I'm done with first.  Trying to occupy my time while I wait for my Kindle.  I have a large list of books I'm planning to purchase when my Kindle does come.  Gosh waiting is sooooooooooooooooo hard.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet, but when I do get it, I plan to re-read the Left Behind Series. I truly enjoyed it. Right now I'm using my iPhone to read books through the E-Reader application. I'm reading "In His Image", the Clone Chronicles. I've already gotten book 2 ready to read when I'm done with first. Trying to occupy my time while I wait for my Kindle. I have a large list of books I'm planning to purchase when my Kindle does come. Gosh waiting is sooooooooooooooooo hard.


The waiting is tough, hopefully it won't be too much longer!

Linda


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The waiting is tough, hopefully it won't be too much longer!
> 
> Linda


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet, but when I do get it, I plan to re-read the Left Behind Series. I truly enjoyed it. Right now I'm using my iPhone to read books through the E-Reader application. I'm reading "In His Image", the Clone Chronicles. I've already gotten book 2 ready to read when I'm done with first. Trying to occupy my time while I wait for my Kindle. I have a large list of books I'm planning to purchase when my Kindle does come. Gosh waiting is sooooooooooooooooo hard.


Oh you reminded me of something I want to read again! I really enjoyed the Left Behind series and that is something I want on my Kindle permanently.

Waiting for your Kindle is tough, but it's definitely worth the wait! Let us know when you get word that your baby is about to be delivered!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet, but when I do get it, I plan to re-read the Left Behind Series. I truly enjoyed it. Right now I'm using my iPhone to read books through the E-Reader application. I'm reading "In His Image", the Clone Chronicles. I've already gotten book 2 ready to read when I'm done with first. Trying to occupy my time while I wait for my Kindle. I have a large list of books I'm planning to purchase when my Kindle does come. Gosh waiting is sooooooooooooooooo hard.


I did the same thing, made lists of the books I wanted for when my Kindle came. Hope yours comes soon.
debbie


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon- I LOVE the Mrs. Pollifax series. They are like potato chips, can't eat (read) just one! She was one of the first authors I looked for in Kindle version and was so disappointed to find they were not out.   I would re-read all those books again. 

The other books I read again are any by Janet Evanovich because they are so darn funny. Always good for a quick pickmeup.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Water For Elephants.  I just read it this year, and already I want to read it again.  
I read all of the Judy Blume books to my kids, and I would read them again to myself with much pleasure.  LOL.
Memoirs of a Geisha.  
Just to name a few
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bridge of Madison County
Beaches
Snowflower and the Secret Fan
How Stella Got Her Groove Back
Geisha Girl
The Notebook

Gone With the Wind
To Kill a Mockingbird

...and there are more
Linda


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I'm really enjoying the thread "Given Up on a Book." It's really helping me avoid some "turkeys." But on the other end of the spectrum, what books did you love so much that you would read them again?
> 
> The only books I have come upon so far that I would reread are Stephen King's The Stand and Anya Seton's Katherine. I have only just read The Stand but I enjoyed it so much I plan on rereading it. I've read Katherine twice already.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear what books you have loved so much that you would reread them.


The Stand is one of my favs and I have read it numerous times. If you liked that one, another of my numerous re-reads is Swan Song. Unfortunately, it is not yet Kindled. Moving on to Kindled books--this is the KindleBoard--I think that I have to pick Kushiel's Dart. This book was one that I passed up more times that I could count. I kept coming back to it because of the awesome cover and ended up taking the plunge out of desperation. I have read it 3 or 4 times since and I finally got it on my Kindle.

I like both books for similar reasons. The writing is so good you can just drown in the words. In The Stand, you get sucked in slowly, then you look around realizing that Mr. King has totally pulled you out of your reality. With Kushiel's Dart, the beauty of the writing captures you on the first page--long before you realize how good the story is.

Both worth re-reading.


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

THE KNIGHT IN THE SHINING ARMOR by Jude Deveraux.....................................BREATHTAKING!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In the Forests of the Night (Den of Shadows) by Amelia Atwater Rhodes

its a short YA book that I read in my first years of high school. It isn't the greatest, but the author was 13 when she wrote it and 14 when it was published


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

lailamar said:


> THE KNIGHT IN THE SHINING ARMOR by Jude Deveraux.....................................BREATHTAKING!


You are right. I loved that book. I have to go see if it is on Amazon. There goes the one click again.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

lailamar said:


> THE KNIGHT IN THE SHINING ARMOR by Jude Deveraux.....................................BREATHTAKING!


One of my favorites. Along with...
Deveraux's ...Black Lyon
Almost every book that Judith McNaught ever wrote...with the exception of the only one available for the Kindle
HP
The Dresden Files series
I think I will reread the Stephanie Plum series by Evanovich when I want something light and fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> Mr. Nemo and I have been known to watch the extended versions back to back on a rainy day...But my mom has all the framed posters all over her house and three autographed pics of Sean Astin.


We also have framed posters of LotR. Jim won the first one with our sneek-peek tickets to the movie. I had it framed the next christmas. Then, we bought the poster for the second movie, and framed it. When the third movie came out we bought a package deal, big poster from movie and special edition with artwork from all three. Had them framed and all of the posters adorn the walls of our living room, along with the boxed DVD's. Have been thinking about pulling out the Trivial Pursuit LotR edition and using it also.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd say series books. It gives you more time to really love or hate the characters. Plus, if you are expecting a new book in the series its always fun to reread the previous books to make sure you remember everything.

LSbookend


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Previous books in a series always get reread when the new one comes out.  I start to skim them and the next thing I know I've read the whole thing.  The Pern series is getting pretty big so the rereading takes a while now.  I was glad to get many of them on my Kindle.  It was easier to flip back and forth.

The Count of Monte Cristo remains a favorite of mine.  I've reread it a few times.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would reread all 4 of the Donovan series by Elizabeth Lowell in this order. There were a set of twin Donovan brothers where the series could be continued. I love learning new things when I read and I did with this series. The series is listed under Romantic Suspense. I learned so much in every book regarding the title gem. Rather than read a book that is boring I would go back and reread all of these.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Most of the Nora Roberts Trilogies
Outlander Sereis
JD Robb  In Death Series
Harry Potter
Water For Elephants
Sidney Sheldon - If Tomorrow Comes
Abhorsen Series - Garth Nix

Lots of others


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

I re-read most books by Edgar Rice Burroughs, particularly his Tarzan and John Carter of Mars series.  I'm also a big Shadow and Doc Savage fan so over the years I have re-read a lot of those series as well.
                                                                                      Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

eblackhawk said:


> I re-read most books by Edgar Rice Burroughs, particularly his Tarzan and John Carter of Mars series. I'm also a big Shadow and Doc Savage fan so over the years I have re-read a lot of those series as well.
> Eric


I don't care for a lot of Burroughs, but I love his two _Mucker_ books. Read them?


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

No, I haven't read the Mucker books but I have downloaded that HUGE Burroughs collection that Amazon has for the Kindle! So, it's on my list of books to read.  I would like to hear why you recommend them in particular.
                                Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

eblackhawk said:


> No, I haven't read the Mucker books but I have downloaded that HUGE Burroughs collection that Amazon has for the Kindle! So, it's on my list of books to read. I would like to hear why you recommend them in particular.
> Eric


They are just good adventure yarns, but more realistic than the fiction for which Burroughs is known.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, Burroughs is the master of adventure!  I'll be sure to read those Mucker books soon!
                                                                              Eric


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Although I don't read romances anymore, my three fondest memories of books past are The Flame and the Flower, The Wolf and the Dove (both by Kathleen Woodiwiss) and Devil's Desire (Laurie McBain).  Sadly, Ms. McBain's book is not available for Kindle, but he Woodiwiss books are.

My mother was horrified to find out that I had raided her library at the tender age of 12 to read The Flame and the Flower, she would have been more horrified if she knew that I got hold of the Harold Robbins as well  

I was saddened to find that Kathleen Woodiwill died in 2007, she brought me many hours of joy.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Erma Bombeck 

No matter how many time I read her I can't stop laughing she always makes me feel good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Tessa, you should try the Idiot Girl books by Laurie Notaro. I have only read the one Amazon had for free, but her writing style really reminded me of Erma. All though instead of suburban housewife, she is 30 something yuppie DINK.

The free one is _The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death_.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

LR 

Thanks I will 

Tessa


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> My mother was horrified to find out that I had raided her library at the tender age of 12 to read The Flame and the Flower, she would have been more horrified if she knew that I got hold of the Harold Robbins as well
> 
> I was saddened to find that Kathleen Woodiwill died in 2007, she brought me many hours of joy.


LOL, my mom was always upset by the fantsy books I read. So I snuck one of her's -The Insider's by Rosemary Rogers - man that was very graphic. I would have called her on it but I was wayyyy to embarrased. 

I have several books that I would read again:

The Magic Kingdom series by Terry Brooks
Time at the Top by Edward Ormondroyd - read when I was in grade school
Outlander (of course)
Firebird Trilogy by Kathy Tyers 
Freedom's Choice series by Anne McCaffrey
The entire Valdemar Series by Mercedes Lackey

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, my mom was always upset by the fantsy books I read. So I snuck one of her's -The Insider's by Rosemary Rogers - man that was very graphic. I would have called her on it but I was wayyyy to embarrased.
> theresam


Maybe we should start a thread on adult books we ferreted out of our parents hiding place. Mine were _Peyton Place_ and _Lady Chatterly's Lover_. I doubt if she ever knew.

Wonder which one of my books my daughters found and read?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rivery said:


> Mine is more authors that I reread.


Me, too. The authors I tend to re-read the most are:

Rex Stout
Clifford D. Simak
Roger Zelazny
John Dickson Carr
Leigh Brackett
James Schmitz

There are a large number of authors/titles I greatly enjoy but for whatever reason, feel no great urge to re-read.

Mike


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The books on my bookshelves have all been re-read. That is why they are there. Books that I didn't re-read went to the library.

I'll stick to what I have re-read since I received my Kindle. 

The Codex Alera series (actually a couple of times. I really like the series) There are five books in the series. 

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. I bought them on the Kindle for re-reading purposes.

I am sure the number of re-reads will greatly increase as time goes on. Right now, I am enjoying reading some new material as well as re-reading. It is so easy to switch between books.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said it for me.  If a book isn,t worth rereading, I donate it to the library sale.  I have a house full of books.

Having said that, if I don't read Jane Austrn once a year I collapse.


----------

